# Unitronic Stage 2+ Performance Software for 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the availability of its Performance Software for the IS38 (Golf R/S3) Turbocharger Upgrade for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB. Unitronic's complete Stage 2+ Performance Package was officially released back in February 2015, consisting of a turn-key, bolt-on solution of precisely calibrated Performance Software and Unitronic Performance Hardware design to work harmoniously with one another, producing a staggering 381 HP and 377 lb-ft TQ*. 










Unitronic STRONGLY recommends the use of its complete Stage 2+ Performance Package of precisely calibrated Performance Software and properly engineered Performance Hardware for a complete turn-key, bolt-on solution that offers proven and guaranteed results. Due to feedback received since the release of its complete Stage 2+ package, Unitronic's Stage 2+ Performance Software is now available independently from its complete Stage 2+ Performance Package.

Unitronic STRONGLY recommends the use of its complete Stage 2+ Performance Package of precisely calibrated Performance Software and properly engineered Performance Hardware for a complete turn-key, bolt-on solution that offers proven and guaranteed results. Due to feedback received since the release of its complete Stage 2+ package, Unitronic’s Stage 2+ Performance Software is now available independently from its complete Stage 2+ Performance Package.

*Applications*
MK7 VW® GTI®
8V Audi® A3®
MK3 Audi TT
5E Skoka Octavia VRS

Currently available for CNTA, CNTC, CHHA, and CHHB engine codes. Please check Stage 2+ file availability with Unitronic or its Authorized Dealers to confirm availability.

*Unitronic cannot guarantee results for Clients using third-party hardware and results may vary as a result. Post-sale technical support can not be provided by Unitronic or its affiliates for Clients using third-party hardware.


----------

